# Mid-East Ohio Model Engineering Exposition 2015



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 4, 2015)

Well it's that time of the year folks so get them models shined up and ready for the show. Setup is the 16th and the show is Saturday the 17th.

Muskingum County Fairgrounds
1300 Pershing Road
Zanesville, OH  43701


If ya got'em, bring'em
If not, come see'em

Show keeps getting better every year. If you haven't been yet, stop by it worth the ride.

See everybody there!


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 7, 2015)

May have to make the drive this year.  Not important, but when I moved to Michigan, Muskegon County, I came from Muskingum County Ohio.  Zanesville specifically.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 7, 2015)

barnesrickw said:


> May have to make the drive this year.  Not important, but when I moved to Michigan, Muskegon County, I came from Muskingum County Ohio.  Zanesville specifically.




So you won't be needing directions then.  Hahaha!!


----------



## Jyman (Oct 7, 2015)

Pocket reply, so giving it a bump


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 8, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> So you won't be needing directions then.  Hahaha!!




I moved when I was five, so I might.  Trying to convince the wife to make the trip with me. She can go look at baskets and crap while I do the cool stuff.


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 8, 2015)

I moved when I was five, so I might.  Trying to convince the wife to make the trip with me. She can go look at baskets and crap while I do the cool stuff.


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 9, 2015)

Anybody in Michigan interested in going.  One stop in Mansfield so I can pick up a lathe from my Uncle.


----------



## bob shutt (Oct 10, 2015)

Who is your uncle? I live in Mansfield. I have the week off to get ready for the show. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 10, 2015)

Bob Swank.  He was in the paper in the 80's for some of his inventions.


----------



## bob shutt (Oct 11, 2015)

Name does not ring a bell. look me up at the show. ask any table and they should be able to direct you to me


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 11, 2015)

Will do.  As it stands now, I am going.


----------



## gld (Oct 12, 2015)

Packin up my goodies. Leaving 4AM Thursday morning. Thirteen and half hour drive.  <With no delays>      C y'all Friday.


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 17, 2015)

Drove down to the show.  Enjoyed the displays, and how friendly everybody was.  Bought a Kennedy tool box for a great price.
Drove to Mansfield and picked up a South Bend lathe that's been in the family since around WWII.  before that it made some parts for a prototype B-17 bomb site at Westing House.  Now it's in Michigan ready to be run again.


----------



## pkastagehand (Oct 18, 2015)

Maybe next year I would travel down there with you if you go.  (From Holland, just down 31 from you)  My son is in Columbus now and so I might alternatively combine visits with him and show next year if it works out.

Paul


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 18, 2015)

Another great one!  Some pix.

http://s770.photobucket.com/user/stevehuckss396/library/Zanesville2015


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures Steve. It looks like there was a lot of new engines at the show. 
gbritnell


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 19, 2015)

Steve, thanks to you and Peggy for posting the photos.

I certainly enjoyed the show, as always.

See you at NAMES.

Chuck


----------

